# Miss Acacia ed io ci siamo fidanzate



## Principessa (4 Ottobre 2013)

Per cui vedete di stare tranquille, nessuna di noi due ha intenzione di rubarvi i maschi.

Certo, in virtù della nostra grande apertura mentale, da cui purtroppo qualcuna non riesce proprio a trarre insegnamento, potremo valutare qualche proposta di sesso a tre.

Ma non cerchiamo nessuno.

Siamo donne che non devono chiedere mai.

B-)


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2013)

e a noi che ce ne cala?


----------



## Simy (4 Ottobre 2013)

ESGC NCLM


----------



## Principessa (4 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e a noi che ce ne cala?


Noi chi? Chi rappresenti esattamente?


----------



## Caciottina (4 Ottobre 2013)

*non lo so Minerva*

forse lo stesso che ce cali da tutti gli altri post "non tragici".....
un po di umorismo...prima mi accusate perche non ho umorismo, mo ce l ho e non va bene uguale...
fatevele 2 risate ogni tanto....


----------



## Caciottina (4 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Per cui vedete di stare tranquille, nessuna di noi due ha intenzione di rubarvi i maschi.
> 
> Certo, in virtù della nostra grande apertura mentale, da cui purtroppo qualcuna non riesce proprio a trarre insegnamento, potremo valutare qualche proposta di sesso a tre.
> 
> ...


brava amore!! ben detto!!!


----------



## Lui (4 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Noi chi? Chi rappresenti esattamente?


lei ed il suo segugio.


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Noi chi? Chi rappresenti esattamente?


è un plurale maiestatico, ovviamente


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2013)

noi non ti abbiamo mai accusata, anzi ti troviamo divertente e folkloristica





miss acacia ha detto:


> forse lo stesso che ce cali da tutti gli altri post "non tragici".....
> un po di umorismo...prima mi accusate perche non ho umorismo, mo ce l ho e non va bene uguale...
> fatevele 2 risate ogni tanto....


----------



## Principessa (4 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> brava amore!! ben detto!!!


<3
Vedrai che ci divertiremo, basta perdere tempo a discutere... 

Chi ci ama, ci segua B-)


----------



## Caciottina (4 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ESGC NCLM


buongiorno ADD!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (4 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è un plurale maiestatico, ovviamente


stai assumendo lo stesso dire del DIVINO. si sa chi pratica lo zoppo .................


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2013)

spiace ma noi il plurale maiestatico lo usavamo quando il divino non era ancora nato.eresia





Lui ha detto:


> stai assumendo lo stesso dire del DIVINO. si sa chi pratica lo zoppo .................


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> spiace ma noi il plurale maiestatico lo usavamo quando il divino non era ancora nato.eresia


che bella che sei oggi, Min.


----------



## Lui (4 Ottobre 2013)

Così in bianco e nero sei una donna bellissima, splendida.


----------



## Lui (4 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che bella che sei oggi, Min.



ahahah, m'hai preceduto.


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che bella che sei oggi, Min.


era proprio una bellezza rara. l'emblema dell'eleganza.
unica


----------



## Principessa (4 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è un plurale maiestatico, ovviamente


Bisognerebbe guadagnarselo, il trono...


----------



## viola di mare (4 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ESGC NCLM





miss acacia ha detto:


> buongiorno ADD!!:mrgreen:


lo sapete che io vi odio vero??? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe guadagnarselo, il trono...


solitamente no, è un diritto per nascita. E Min lo nacque.:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (4 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> lo sapete che io vi odio vero??? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


io manco lo voglio sapere che significa ADD


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> solitamente no, è un diritto per nascita. E Min lo nacque.:mrgreen:


apprezzo che tu non abbia spifferato la faccenda dell'anzianità:mrgreen:.


----------



## Caciottina (4 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io manco lo voglio sapere che significa ADD


e io te lo dico lo stesso....Avvocato Del Diavolo....

si scherza eh.....


----------



## Principessa (4 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e io te lo dico lo stesso....Avvocato Del Diavolo....
> 
> si scherza eh.....


Honey,
ti secca se continuo a raccontare la mia storia melensa e patetica con il sardo?

Lo sai che quello è passato, nel mio cuore ora ci sei solo tu.

Con gli altri, se ci cercano, just bootie calls B-)


----------



## Principessa (4 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> solitamente no, è un diritto per nascita. E Min lo nacque.:mrgreen:


Ti pensavo più democratica :-$


----------



## Simy (4 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e io te lo dico lo stesso....Avvocato Del Diavolo....
> 
> si scherza eh.....



avvocato delle cause perse suona meglio però


----------



## Caciottina (4 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Honey,
> ti secca se continuo a raccontare la mia storia melensa e patetica con il sardo?
> 
> Lo sai che quello è passato, nel mio cuore ora ci sei solo tu.
> ...


no love no worries, go ahead, lo sai come la penso riguardo al passato.....non mi importa quello che hai fatto prima di me o con chi sei stata....racconta pure.....anzi io me la godo


----------



## Caciottina (4 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> avvocato delle cause perse suona meglio però


no non la considero una causa persa...e poi scusa diventa troppo complicato .... 
ADCP....beh...no...e' uguale alla fine....:singleeye:


----------



## Simy (4 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no non la considero una causa persa...e poi scusa diventa troppo complicato ....
> ADCP....beh...no...e' uguale alla fine....:singleeye:



vebbè chiamame come te pare :carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ti pensavo più democratica :-$


la parte nobile del mio dna spera sempre nella restaurazione degli antichi privilegi


----------



## Sterminator (4 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> la parte nobile del mio dna spera sempre nella restaurazione degli antichi privilegi


E la parte ignobile in che spera?....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Anais (4 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> forse lo stesso che ce cali da tutti gli altri post "non tragici".....
> un po di umorismo...prima mi accusate perche non ho umorismo, mo ce l ho e non va bene uguale...
> fatevele 2 risate ogni tanto....


Te la canti e te la suoni.
Ti dici da sola che hai umorismo. Mah


----------



## oscuro (4 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> forse lo stesso che ce cali da tutti gli altri post "non tragici".....
> un po di umorismo...prima mi accusate perche non ho umorismo, mo ce l ho e non va bene uguale...
> fatevele 2 risate ogni tanto....


Tanto di cappella!Sei grande!


----------



## Anais (4 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> era proprio una bellezza rara. l'emblema dell'eleganza.
> unica


Si, splendida.
Sai chi vedrei benissimo con questo avatar?
Sienne. Non so ma quando lo guardo lo associo a lei


----------



## Sterminator (4 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tanto di cappella!Sei grande!


Tanto di cappella!Sei glande!...

ho correggiuto, cumpa'...


----------



## Lui (4 Ottobre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Tanto di cappella!Sei glande!...
> 
> ho correggiuto, cumpa'...


hai fatto benissimo, oscuro è ALFABETA :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (4 Ottobre 2013)

*Grazie*



Sterminator ha detto:


> Tanto di cappella!Sei glande!...
> 
> ho correggiuto, cumpa'...


Grazie miss è proprio da culo a sangue.


----------



## Caciottina (4 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie miss è proprio da culo a sangue.


e quindi si potrebbe dire che sono sanguiculenta?


----------



## oscuro (4 Ottobre 2013)

*No*



miss acacia ha detto:


> e quindi si potrebbe dire che sono sanguiculenta?


No, sei culosanguigna!


----------



## Caciottina (4 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No, sei culosanguigna!


ah...aspetta che vado a vedere sul dizionario la differenza....ma la mia donna? dove e' finita?


----------



## Principessa (4 Ottobre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Te la canti e te la suoni.
> Ti dici da sola che hai umorismo. Mah


Ad essere obiettivi, molti altri del forum la trovano divertente, la mia ragazza 
;-)


----------



## Principessa (4 Ottobre 2013)

Eccomi amore mio 

whenever you call.. .


----------



## Caciottina (4 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Eccomi amore mio
> 
> whenever you call.. .


ah ecco dicevo io...ho pensato...mo vedi che si e' messa a pensare alsardo per raccontare la storia, ci si e' chiusa e non pensa piu a me....invece.....

<3


----------



## Principessa (4 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ah ecco dicevo io...ho pensato...mo vedi che si e' messa a pensare alsardo per raccontare la storia, ci si e' chiusa e non pensa piu a me....invece.....
> 
> <3


È solo un cazzone avariato, nemmeno paragonabile a una Dea, frizzante, allegra e viva, come sei tu.

Non avere mai dubbi, I belong to you...


----------



## Caciottina (4 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> È solo un cazzone avariato, nemmeno paragonabile a una Dea, frizzante, allegra e viva, come sei tu.
> 
> Non avere mai dubbi, I belong to you...


sono cosi perche tu mi fai essere cosi....you belong to me...
stai acchittando la storia?


----------



## lunaiena (4 Ottobre 2013)

Siete una coppia splendida vi amate e siete felici, vi auguro con sincerità che la vostra felicità duri tutta la vita...





Posso andare ora?:mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (4 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Siete una coppia splendida vi amate e siete felici, vi auguro con sincerità che la vostra felicità duri tutta la vita...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


se vuoi puoi unirti a noi...non fare complimenti......


----------



## Principessa (4 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> sono cosi perche tu mi fai essere cosi....you belong to me...
> stai acchittando la storia?


:-* 

Che storia?


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Ottobre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E la parte ignobile in che spera?....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


nun ze po' ddì...:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Si, splendida.
> Sai chi vedrei benissimo con questo avatar?
> Sienne. Non so ma quando lo guardo lo associo a lei


infatti mi pare che anche lei indossi audrey.

anzi no


----------



## Caciottina (4 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> :-*
> 
> Che storia?


di M. ...pesnavo dovessi finire di raccontare...

cmq...ridendo e scherzando....qualcuno qui me la sta a tira'...
ho appena chiamato il mio fidanzato reale, che doveva essere a lavoro....ma lui non sa dirmi dove micnhia sta!!!
balbettava ed era nel panico.....si capiva.....infatti non si e' fatto sentire tutta la mattina.....
sara perche stamattina ero in ritardo e non ho potuto soddisfare i suo bisgni primordiali......
cmq gli ho attaccato in faccia e gli ho detto: richiamami quando te ne sei inventato una buona di scusa....e ancora non ha richiamato....

sta a vede le prima corna.....

oggi spacco qualcosa....
anzi vado a bere...e non birra, quella non mi piace..vino vino vino.....

bastardo...


----------



## Principessa (4 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> se vuoi puoi unirti a noi...non fare complimenti......


Esatto, siamo vogliose di fare ogni esperienza e vivere ogni nostro giorno come se fosse l'ultimo


----------



## Principessa (4 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> di M. ...pesnavo dovessi finire di raccontare...
> 
> cmq...ridendo e scherzando....qualcuno qui me la sta a tira'...
> ho appena chiamato il mio fidanzato reale, che doveva essere a lavoro....ma lui non sa dirmi dove micnhia sta!!!
> ...


Mi sa che finisco nei prossimi giorni di racconta, è parecchio lunga, più racconto e più mi accorgo di avere molto da scrivere.

Non bere che te fa male!


Sfogati con lui quando vi vedete!!


----------



## Principessa (4 Ottobre 2013)

Può essere pure che sta davanti al capo e non può parlare...
Stai calma, poi chiarite..... Non ha senso che passi un pomeriggio di cacca senza sapere cosa è successo davvero.


----------



## Caciottina (4 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Può essere pure che sta davanti al capo e non può parlare...
> Stai calma, poi chiarite..... Non ha senso che passi un pomeriggio di cacca senza sapere cosa è successo davvero.


no scusa testuali parole: ehm...no non sono ancora in ufficio:
io: ah bene e dove sei di grazia?
lui: ma, ecco. e' che non ho avuto tempo di chiamarti
Io: si bene non ti ho chiesto questo...ti ho chiesto dove sei...
silenzioo.........
Io: che fai non parli?
Lui: ti spiace se ti richiamo tra un secondo?
Io: richiama quando te la sei inventata buona la scusa...

e ancora non richiama......
mi bevo solo un bicchiere....per festeggiare il nostro amore principessa......faro' finta che almeno tu sia li con me che mi avvolgi in un tenero abbraccio....


ribadisco: bastardo


----------



## lunaiena (4 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> se vuoi puoi unirti a noi...non fare complimenti......


Gentileinvito ma devo declinare 
sonotradizionalista...
E poiio faccio coppia con il Conte che è un gelosone ,egocentrico , possessivo ed
esclusivista...
Midice sempre che non ha occhi che per me perchè sono diversa da tutte 
lealtre donne che ha inocntrato ...
Io daparte mia gli dò da intendere che faccio e dico tutto quello ch vuole 
cosi che si senta amato e non rompe le balle:rotfl:


----------



## Principessa (4 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no scusa testuali parole: ehm...no non sono ancora in ufficio:
> io: ah bene e dove sei di grazia?
> lui: ma, ecco. e' che non ho avuto tempo di chiamarti
> Io: si bene non ti ho chiesto questo...ti ho chiesto dove sei...
> ...


Chicca <3

Stai serena sempre.

Se ha fatto lo Stronzo, fai la Stronza pure tu.

Non dargli la soddisfazione di vederti triste!

Ricambio il brindisi  :-*


----------



## Caciottina (4 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Chicca <3
> 
> Stai serena sempre.
> 
> ...


ho bevuto solo un bicchiere....e lui ancora non si fece sentire......eeeehhhhhh....che vitaccia.....
mi consolo sapendo appena rrivo a casa me ne faccio una grande come sto mondo e me ne vado a dormire....naaahhhh...

la bomba si...dormire subito no....


----------



## Caciottina (4 Ottobre 2013)

*amore questa e' per te*

[video=youtube;WZ88oTITMoM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZ88oTITMoM[/video]


----------



## passante (4 Ottobre 2013)

ussignur


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Per cui vedete di stare tranquille, nessuna di noi due ha intenzione di rubarvi i maschi.
> 
> Certo, in virtù della nostra grande apertura mentale, da cui purtroppo qualcuna non riesce proprio a trarre insegnamento, potremo valutare qualche proposta di sesso a tre.
> 
> ...


AUGURI E FIGLI MASCHI :carneval::carneval::carneval: porine ...figli maschi na tragedia!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

il sesso a tre ??? un'altra donna ???anvedi siete avantissime :carneval:


----------



## Caciottina (4 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> AUGURI E FIGLI MASCHI :carneval::carneval::carneval: porine ...figli maschi na tragedia!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> il sesso a tre ??? un'altra donna ???anvedi siete avantissime :carneval:


se no stiamo organizzando un orgia di la al club....passiamo a prendere pure te in ape....LUI guida, wolf fa il palo e noi altro orgiamo....
vedi tu cosa ti sconfinfera di piu....
noi siamo aperte a tutti....magari riusciamo a infilarci pure bender....


----------



## Principessa (4 Ottobre 2013)

Amore, mi stai emozionando nel profondo come nessun altro...

Ho voglia di esplorare tutti i sentieri con te, soprattutto quello selvaggio.......

Al nostro prossimo incontro ti voglio trovare vestita così... 


Mia adoratissima Mistress....


----------



## Principessa (4 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> se no stiamo organizzando un orgia di la al club....passiamo a prendere pure te in ape....LUI guida, wolf fa il palo e noi altro orgiamo....
> vedi tu cosa ti sconfinfera di piu....
> noi siamo aperte a tutti....magari riusciamo a infilarci pure bender....


Eh si amò!!! Con lui devi fare la Mistress crudele... tu lo ferisci e io dopo lo coccolo.....

Lo facciamo rinascere quel bamboccione 

Amore... noi faremo risorgere i fiori spenti e porteremo l'arcobaleno ovunque, me lo sento.


----------



## Caciottina (4 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Amore, mi stai emozionando nel profondo come nessun altro...
> 
> Ho voglia di esplorare tutti i sentieri con te, soprattutto quello selvaggio.......
> 
> ...


wow.....ce l ho una cosa cosi.....piu zozza pero....ahahahahah...va bene ma alterniamo perche a me piace essere sottomessa....pero tu intanto pure apparecchia le chiappe che ti faccio la festa:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (4 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Eh si amò!!! Con lui devi fare la Mistress crudele... tu lo ferisci e io dopo lo coccolo.....
> 
> Lo facciamo rinascere quel bamboccione
> 
> Amore... noi faremo risorgere i fiori spenti e porteremo l'arcobaleno ovunque, me lo sento.


mi piace la storia dell arcobaleno, io e te contro tutti...ahahahah...
ridendo e scherzando bender mi parla...si sta aprendo....in privato....


----------



## Principessa (4 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> wow.....ce l ho una cosa cosi.....piu zozza pero....ahahahahah...va bene ma alterniamo perche a me piace essere sottomessa....pero tu intanto pure apparecchia le chiappe che ti faccio la festa:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ah ma io sono versatile, lo sai.... mi piacerebbe prendere a schiaffi le tue belle chiappette giovani con la mia spazzola..... mentre tutti ci guardano..... 

Ti piace la mia dolcezza??

Era una vita che non mi scoprivo così tenera e romantica....


----------



## Principessa (4 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> mi piace la storia dell arcobaleno, io e te contro tutti...ahahahah...
> ridendo e scherzando bender mi parla...si sta aprendo....in privato....


Meno male....... 

Speriamo che lo fai ravvedere guarda....!!! Gli serve proprio che rinsavisce, mica può stare così a vita!


----------



## Caciottina (4 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ah ma io sono versatile, lo sai.... mi piacerebbe prendere a schiaffi le tue belle chiappette giovani con la mia spazzola..... mentre tutti ci guardano.....
> 
> Ti piace la mia dolcezza??
> 
> Era una vita che non mi scoprivo così tenera e romantica....


ti scopro io non ti preoccupare.....


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> se no stiamo organizzando un orgia di la al club....passiamo a prendere pure te in ape....LUI guida, wolf fa il palo e noi altro orgiamo....
> vedi tu cosa ti sconfinfera di piu....
> noi siamo aperte a tutti....magari riusciamo a infilarci pure bender....


Guarda che bender non regge il colpo :singleeye:


----------



## Caciottina (5 Ottobre 2013)

*principessa*

tu sei la mia maracaibo....


----------



## Principessa (8 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> tu sei la mia maracaibo....


Amore mio <3
Sei la mia Musa... ispiri il mio cuore e le mie fantasie più perverse.

:-D

Chissà quanti vorrebbero un nostro filmino... della nostra intimità.

Un giorno dovremo concederlo. A caro  prezzo ovviamente.


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Amore mio <3
> Sei la mia Musa... ispiri il mio cuore e le mie fantasie più perverse.
> 
> :-D
> ...


amoreeee tornastiiiii!!! che bello....
ieri notte mi sei mancata.....


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Principessa*



Principessa ha detto:


> Amore mio <3
> Sei la mia Musa... ispiri il mio cuore e le mie fantasie più perverse.
> 
> :-D
> ...


Ecco mandateme uno,sono stanco di smanacciarmi su you porn!


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco mandateme uno,sono stanco di smanacciarmi su you porn!


no oscuro, con te live....


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> no oscuro, con te live....


Principessa sarà d'accordo?


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Principessa sarà d'accordo?


non lo so sparisce sempre questa donna...dovrei ingelosirmi??
sedotta e abbandonata...o romea.....
cmq credi di si....cosi poi non ti devo chiedere le coccole a te.....te le devo solo dare.....
e prima che tu possa dire cose brutte sappi che puoi dire quello che vuoi...solo parole d amore sentirai uscire da questa bocca


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> non lo so sparisce sempre questa donna...dovrei ingelosirmi??
> sedotta e abbandonata...o romea.....
> cmq credi di si....cosi poi non ti devo chiedere le coccole a te.....te le devo solo dare.....
> e prima che tu possa dire cose brutte sappi che puoi dire quello che vuoi...solo parole d amore sentirai uscire da questa bocca


Tranquilla che quando sarà.parlerai poco................!


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquilla che quando sarà.parlerai poco................!


grrrrrr


----------



## gas (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquilla che quando sarà.parlerai poco................!


sarà tutto un urlo vero prof?


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> sarà tutto un urlo vero prof?


Non avranno la forza per urlare,gli mancherà il fiato....


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> sarà tutto un urlo vero prof?


be ma scusa tanto potreste pure metetrci qualcosa di erotico...se e' tutto urla, sfracellamenti, pianti, grida, piselli di qua, culi di la...oooooooooohhhhhhhhhhh!!!!! ma insomma!!!!
sono pur sempre una cosina delicata io....


----------



## gas (8 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> be ma scusa tanto potreste pure metetrci qualcosa di erotico...se e' tutto urla, sfracellamenti, pianti, grida, piselli di qua, culi di la...oooooooooohhhhhhhhhhh!!!!! ma insomma!!!!
> sono pur sempre una cosina delicata io....


vero, ma per esprimere il piacere che si riceve, ogni donna si espone come vuole :smile:


----------



## gas (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non avranno la forza per urlare,gli mancherà il fiato....


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> vero, ma per esprimere il piacere che si riceve, ogni donna si espone come vuole :smile:


traduci per favore...


----------



## gas (8 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> traduci per favore...


non sta a me tradurre


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non sta a me tradurre


e a chi?


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

*toy, amore mio....*

basta scomparire cosi.....
mi togli il fiato ogni volta....e mi tocca ripiegare sugli uomini,,,,ti rendi contoooo?????

torna.....quando torni?


----------



## Simy (8 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> basta scomparire cosi.....
> mi togli il fiato ogni volta....e mi tocca ripiegare sugli uomini,,,,ti rendi contoooo?????
> 
> torna.....quando torni?


eh ma lei è cosi... va e viene


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> eh ma lei è cosi... va e viene


Come te....!


----------



## Simy (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come te....!


c'ho da lavorare


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> c'ho da lavorare


E sticazzi sono più importante io!


----------



## Simy (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E sticazzi sono più importante io!



ovvio che si! perchè avevi dubbi?


----------



## Principessa (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Principessa sarà d'accordo?


Ma certo! Se si fa i porcelli, sempre presente B-)


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma certo! Se si fa i porcelli, sempre presente B-)


:mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Per cui vedete di stare tranquille, nessuna di noi due ha intenzione di rubarvi i maschi.
> 
> Certo, in virtù della nostra grande apertura mentale, da cui purtroppo qualcuna non riesce proprio a trarre insegnamento, potremo valutare qualche proposta di sesso a tre.
> 
> ...



dove dovrei mandare il curriculum?


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*A me*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> dove dovrei mandare il curriculum?


Gestisco tutto io!


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> dove dovrei mandare il curriculum?


Ciao, piacere, miss acacia...
sei porco? porca?
non serve curriculum....l hai sentita la mia donna su...basta fare i porcelli...:rotfl:


----------



## Principessa (8 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> basta scomparire cosi.....
> mi togli il fiato ogni volta....e mi tocca ripiegare sugli uomini,,,,ti rendi contoooo?????
> 
> torna.....quando torni?


Ma come amore, che mi dici mai? Gli uomini li dobbiamo usare come vibratori  non ti lasciare ingannare da profferte d'amore, nessuno ti ama più di me. 

Un bacio sui tuoi piedi... 

Mi raccomando, ammazzatevi di pippe pensando a noi, ci fa solo piacere :-D


----------



## Principessa (8 Ottobre 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> dove dovrei mandare il curriculum?


Oscuro ci aiuta nella selezione, così possiamo capire meglio se sei un vero amante degli sputi sul culo.. Un requisito essenziale per un vero porco o porca


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma come amore, che mi dici mai? Gli uomini li dobbiamo usare come vibratori  non ti lasciare ingannare da profferte d'amore, nessuno ti ama più di me.
> 
> Un bacio sui tuoi piedi...
> 
> Mi raccomando, ammazzatevi di pippe pensando a noi, ci fa solo piacere :-D


tesoro scusa e' che devo ancora abituarmi a questo tuo venire e andare....
accetto il bacio sui piedi ma la prossima volta ti voglio in ginocchio a pecora e nuda.....poi ci penso io a bendarti e legarti....
famo le cose fatte bene....


----------



## Principessa (8 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> eh ma lei è cosi... va e viene


Sono tornata per restare per sempre.

Non posso scappare dal vero amore.


----------



## Simy (8 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Sono tornata per restare per sempre.
> 
> Non posso scappare dal vero amore.


brava cosi si  fa :up:


----------



## Principessa (8 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> tesoro scusa e' che devo ancora abituarmi a questo tuo venire e andare....
> accetto il bacio sui piedi ma la prossima volta ti voglio in ginocchio a pecora e nuda.....poi ci penso io a bendarti e legarti....
> famo le cose fatte bene....


Me pare giusto, cucciola <3 

Non ti ci abituare, voglio che stiamo sempre appiccate come due gemelle siamesi ninfomani...


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Ok*



Principessa ha detto:


> Oscuro ci aiuta nella selezione, così possiamo capire meglio se sei un vero amante degli sputi sul culo.. Un requisito essenziale per un vero porco o porca


Ascolta io ne farei anche una questione di cm e di diametro se sei d'accordo.Mi dai direttive?


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Me pare giusto, cucciola <3
> 
> Non ti ci abituare, voglio che stiamo sempre appiccate come due gemelle siamesi ninfomani...


avoja.....chi ti molla piu.....da quando ho assaggiato il tuo sapore nemmeno il miele d acacia mi basta piu....e' meglio che stai sempre con me.....non vedi che appena te ne vai questi maschi vengono a caccia.....quasi uno stupro virtuale....


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta io ne farei anche una questione di cm e di diametro se sei d'accordo.Mi dai direttive?


dacci le tue misure prima di tutto...credo che possiamo partire da li....


----------



## Principessa (8 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> avoja.....chi ti molla piu.....da quando ho assaggiato il tuo sapore nemmeno il miele d acacia mi basta piu....e' meglio che stai sempre con me.....non vedi che appena te ne vai questi maschi vengono a caccia.....quasi uno stupro virtuale....


:-D
Eheheh... Sono tremendi...
Devo proteggerti dalle loro grinfie.
Ti vogliono far credere che non siamo giuste perché ci manca il pisello... Questi Zozzoni non ci hanno mai viste assieme, godere fino alle lacrime.

Chi è il primo che si offre per essere punito?


----------



## Principessa (8 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> dacci le tue misure prima di tutto...credo che possiamo partire da li....


Brava, amore :-D


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> dacci le tue misure prima di tutto...credo che possiamo partire da li....


Miss credo che possiamo partire da 20 cm in su,e 6 cm di diametro ok?Accettate piercing ai coglioni?


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Miss credo che possiamo partire da 20 cm in su,e 6 cm di diametro ok?Accettate piercing ai coglioni?


si dai 20....va bene, come spunto inziale....si puo andare solo a salire....voi accettate piercing ai caspezzoli e al clitoride?


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Brava, amore :-D


amore questo weekend che non ci siamo viste, volevo dirti che ho continuato la battaglia per difendere bender....ma non sta nadando bene...
quindi ho inziiato una nuova missione....le coccole a oscuro.... 
ma coccole senza amore lo sai, quelle solo per te...


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*SI*



miss acacia ha detto:


> si dai 20....va bene, come spunto inziale....si puo andare solo a salire....voi accettate piercing ai caspezzoli e al clitoride?


Si,adoro quelli sulla lingua............!


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,adoro quelli sulla lingua............!


io ce l ho (ovviamente)...chiedi alla mia signora quanto funziona bene,...:sonar:


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> io ce l ho (ovviamente)...chiedi alla mia signora quanto funziona bene,...:sonar:


Fai attenzione perchè ho il glande delicato....!


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fai attenzione perchè ho il glande delicato....!


non ti preoccupare...ho la lingua che sembra una sciarpetta di velluto....:rotfl:e anni e anni di pratica alle spalle...


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> non ti preoccupare...ho la lingua che sembra una sciarpetta di velluto....:rotfl:e anni e anni di pratica alle spalle...


Benissimo.Le manette le porto io,cazzi finti?


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Benissimo.Le manette le porto io,cazzi finti?


dici che non bastano quelli veri? vedi tu...sei tu che ti occupi della selezione maschi, io e amore di quella femminile, o donnile visto che a te le femmine non piacciono.....
se vedi che proprio non ci siamo, porta quelli finti....ma serebbe una delusione....


----------



## Principessa (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Miss credo che possiamo partire da 20 cm in su,e 6 cm di diametro ok?Accettate piercing ai coglioni?


No dai, quelli no, sono da tossici...
Per il resto, io ci sto! 
E li voglio con qualche pelo, sennò sembrano polli spennati.


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> dici che non bastano quelli veri? vedi tu...sei tu che ti occupi della selezione maschi, io e amore di quella femminile, o donnile visto che a te le femmine non piacciono.....
> se vedi che proprio non ci siamo, porta quelli finti....ma serebbe una delusione....


Ma scusa:se siamo quattro totali ,i cazzi sono due,se volete il servizio doppio come facciamo una alla volta?e dai la matematica non è un opinione!!!!


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Principessa*



Principessa ha detto:


> No dai, quelli no, sono da tossici...
> Per il resto, io ci sto!
> E li voglio con qualche pelo, sennò sembrano polli spennati.


Circoincisi o no?


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma scusa:se siamo quattro totali ,i cazzi sono due,se volete il servizio doppio come facciamo una alla volta?e dai la matematica non è un opinione!!!!


a parte che ti scordi di LUI e GAS....loro pure volevano venire....
c hai ragione....2 cazzi e 6 buchi....mmmm....porta quelli finti se quei due sopra citati danno buca


----------



## Principessa (8 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> amore questo weekend che non ci siamo viste, volevo dirti che ho continuato la battaglia per difendere bender....ma non sta nadando bene...
> quindi ho inziiato una nuova missione....le coccole a oscuro....
> ma coccole senza amore lo sai, quelle solo per te...


Fai bene, piccola, magari si addolcisce un pochino.
Lo sai che la nostra mission è portare nel mondo il sesso libero... Sogno una grande orgia collettiva e pubblica dove noi siamo le regine.

Ma il mio cuore è solo tuoooo


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> a parte che ti scordi di LUI e GAS....loro pure volevano venire....
> c hai ragione....2 cazzi e 6 buchi....mmmm....porta quelli finti se quei due sopra citati danno buca


Sono due cazzi per 4 buchi.Lui guarda e basta al massimo si tocca quel pisello flaccido.


----------



## Principessa (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Circoincisi o no?


Basta che non hanno troppa pelle che pende. Conta pure l estetica eh?...


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono due cazzi per 4 buchi.Lui guarda e basta al massimo si tocca quel pisello flaccido.


perche solo 4 buchi? io ne ho 3 e pure amore...
3x2=6


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Ok*



Principessa ha detto:


> Basta che non hanno troppa pelle che pende. Conta pure l estetica eh?...


Ok,senti lo spessore?turgidi?duri?semi duri?cosa gradisci?


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Basta che non hanno troppa pelle che pende. Conta pure l estetica eh?...


anfatti.....io non ho pelle che pende da nessuna parte....


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> perche solo 4 buchi? io ne ho 3 e pure amore...
> 3x2=6


Giusto allora porto anche ultimo....sol che ha un pisello molto piccolo!


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Giusto allora porto anche ultimo....sol che ha un pisello molto piccolo!


e' per quello ci sono i vostri culi a disposizione, di voi maschi....che siete alle prime armi...meglio cominciare dalle basi...parole tue eh....


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> e' per quello ci sono i vostri culi a disposizione, di voi maschi....che siete alle prime armi...meglio cominciare dalle basi...parole tue eh....


Il mio culo si bacia,non altro sia chiaro!


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

*amore*

io ho finito di lavorare e sto andando a casa....tra un ora e qualcosa saro li...non andare via...ti devo raccontare un po di cose....mi raccomando....pensaci tu a spiegare a oscuro tutto....e soprattutto digli di venire belli carichi.....io voglio fare all night long....


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*SI*



miss acacia ha detto:


> io ho finito di lavorare e sto andando a casa....tra un ora e qualcosa saro li...non andare via...ti devo raccontare un po di cose....mi raccomando....pensaci tu a spiegare a oscuro tutto....e soprattutto digli di venire belli carichi.....io voglio fare all night long....


Tranquilla sto affittando anche due sedie a rotelle per voi....!


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il mio culo si bacia,non altro sia chiaro!


ma io volevo farci un sacco di cose belle col tuo culetto,....


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*No*



miss acacia ha detto:


> ma io volevo farci un sacco di cose belle col tuo culetto,....


Vabbè ne possiamo parlare sul momento!


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquilla sto affittando anche due sedie a rotelle per voi....!


Addirittura...ci sottovaluti...


----------



## Principessa (8 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> io ho finito di lavorare e sto andando a casa....tra un ora e qualcosa saro li...non andare via...ti devo raccontare un po di cose....mi raccomando....pensaci tu a spiegare a oscuro tutto....e soprattutto digli di venire belli carichi.....io voglio fare all night long....


Ci penso io bimba 
Ho preparato zabaione per tutti...
Torna presto, I wanna fuck your brains out... e quando tutti ci guardano è ancora più bello.
Se partecipano poi... :-D
Non ci deludete, Zozzoni...


----------



## Principessa (8 Ottobre 2013)

*sweetheart*



miss acacia ha detto:


> ma io volevo farci un sacco di cose belle col tuo culetto,....


Che porcella che sei... Pure a me è venuta la stessa idea :-D

Oscuro, se una donna vuole giocare con il tuo sedere, resti sempre virile


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2013)

*Principessa*



Principessa ha detto:


> Che porcella che sei... Pure a me è venuta la stessa idea :-D
> 
> Oscuro, se una donna vuole giocare con il tuo sedere, resti sempre virile


Certo,è che sono pratiche che non gradisco!


----------



## gas (9 Ottobre 2013)

*oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> Certo,è che sono pratiche che non gradisco!


ma non hanno ancora capito che il tuo è un ruolo attivo? :smile:


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> ma non hanno ancora capito che il tuo è un ruolo attivo? :smile:


Tranquillo quando prenderanno la pensione di invalidità l'avranno capito!


----------



## gas (9 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquillo quando prenderanno la pensione di invalidità l'avranno capito!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Pure l'accompagno gli faccio prendere....!


----------



## gas (9 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pure l'accompagno gli faccio prendere....!


ora capisco perchè l'INPS è in deficit


----------



## Caciottina (9 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ora capisco perchè l'INPS è in deficit


siete di una volgarita fuori del normale.....
gas...non ti facevo cosi....


----------



## Principessa (9 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ma non hanno ancora capito che il tuo è un ruolo attivo? :smile:


L'abbiamo capito eccome B-) x questo ci attizzerebbe tanto


----------



## Principessa (9 Ottobre 2013)

Buongiorno mia amatissima <3


----------



## Caciottina (9 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> L'abbiamo capito eccome B-) x questo ci attizzerebbe tanto


mon amour.....buondi!


----------



## gas (9 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> siete di una volgarita fuori del normale.....
> gas...non ti facevo cosi....


----------



## Caciottina (9 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


>


non fare quella faccia.....ti dico sempre quello che penso...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gestisco tutto io!



allora evito... sia mai che mi ritrova tra maschioni. 

Ciaoooo


----------



## Caciottina (9 Ottobre 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> allora evito... sia mai che mi ritrova tra maschioni.
> 
> Ciaoooo


 perche? cioe' maschioni chi? oscuro? non lo sai che lui e' un omone e non un maschione?


----------



## Principessa (11 Ottobre 2013)

*Per te...*

[video=youtube;Lo5_1BaOLXQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lo5_1BaOLXQ[/video]

Darei tutto per averti qui stasera, bimba.... 

I love you <3 :mrgreen:


----------



## Principessa (14 Ottobre 2013)

*Buongiorno, cuore mio*

Come stai? Spero che vada tutto meglio. 
Un bacio dolcissimo dalla tua porcona


----------



## Caciottina (14 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Come stai? Spero che vada tutto meglio.
> Un bacio dolcissimo dalla tua porcona


hola bamabolina mia.....
come stai? il weekend?
io sono un po preoccupata per bender...non mi ha scritto questo weekend...
a parte questo tutto meglio grazie 

tanti bacini smielosi


----------



## Principessa (14 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> hola bamabolina mia.....
> come stai? il weekend?
> io sono un po preoccupata per bender...non mi ha scritto questo weekend...
> a parte questo tutto meglio grazie
> ...


Weekend litigioso bimba  Elio dice che sono fredda e stronza. Che ci posso fare? Sarà pure nervoso per tutto quello che gli è successo, poverino, però a volte è insopportabile!
X il resto, messaggi di fuoco con il sardo  cmq per ora faccio la brava.

A te come va?

Meno male che tu mi accetti così come sono 

un bacio dove vuoi tu


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Weekend litigioso bimba  Elio dice che sono fredda e stronza. Che ci posso fare? Sarà pure nervoso per tutto quello che gli è successo, poverino, però a volte è insopportabile!
> X il resto, messaggi di fuoco con il sardo  cmq per ora faccio la brava.
> 
> A te come va?
> ...





Princess... ti porto i saluti di miss.... gli manchi tanto tanto tanto...

Però tranquilla miss, stiamo facendo sesso virtuale,e ti dirò..! miss sa il fatto suo..! 

Dice di non essere gelosa, gli hai dato tu il permesso di cornificarti..! :mrgreen:


modifica messaggio: mi è stato appena scritto da miss di scriverti che, gli piaccio talmente tanto che ti lascia, puoi fare quello che vuoi adesso..!


----------



## Caciottina (16 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Princess... ti porto i saluti di miss.... gli manchi tanto tanto tanto...
> 
> Però tranquilla miss, stiamo facendo sesso virtuale,e ti dirò..! miss sa il fatto suo..!
> 
> ...


amore non e' vero non credere a questo .......non e' vero niente...cioe'...a parte il sesso online.....ma e' stato un attimo di debolezza.....io ero disperata perche tutte queste donne che ti scrivono.....ho avuto paura e lui se ne e' approfittato.....
credi a me vero???

non lasciarmi.....


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> amore non e' vero non credere a questo .......non e' vero niente...cioe'...a parte il sesso online.....ma e' stato un attimo di debolezza.....io ero disperata perche tutte queste donne che ti scrivono.....ho avuto paura e lui se ne e' approfittato.....
> credi a me vero???
> 
> non lasciarmi.....



auhauahahahahahahahahahah t'ho fregata misssssssssssss!!!!


----------



## Caciottina (16 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auhauahahahahahahahahahah t'ho fregata misssssssssssss!!!!


allora ammettilo senno lei mi lascia......e se mi lascia......fatti il segno della croce


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> allora ammettilo senno lei mi lascia......e se mi lascia......fatti il segno della croce



Mi piace la violenza...


----------



## Caciottina (16 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi piace la violenza...


ah si? allora saro' SUBDOLA.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ah si? allora saro' SUBDOLA.



Uhm... affascinante la situazione, intrigante.. sensuale.... 












































Princess...


----------



## Caciottina (16 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Uhm... affascinante la situazione, intrigante.. sensuale....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in che sesso? non toccarla eh...?! non ti avvicinare a lei.....

la sua sensualita appartine a me e la mia...un po a tutti....ma questo e' un dettaglio.....


lo vedi? adesso e' arrabbiata e non mi parla e non mi dice nulla.....ultimo...inizia a correre....


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> in che sesso? non toccarla eh...?! non ti avvicinare a lei.....
> 
> la sua sensualita appartine a me e la mia...un po a tutti....ma questo e' un dettaglio.....
> 
> ...



Prova a domandarti perchè non risponde.










































































:corna:


----------



## Caciottina (16 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Prova a domandarti perchè non risponde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





che so ste mezze frasi??? parla se hai coraggio.....che sta facendo?? tu lo sai??? ti prego dimmelo....


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> che so ste mezze frasi??? parla se hai coraggio.....che sta facendo?? tu lo sai??? ti prego dimmelo....



Nulla di male tranquilla, si sta divertendo un sacchissimo..!  sei contenta no?


----------



## Caciottina (16 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Nulla di male tranquilla, si sta divertendo un sacchissimo..! sei contenta no?


che fai? usi l arma del: se lei e' felice devi esserlo pure tu...???
NO!!! io dico no!!! non sono per la quella scuola di pensiero....
lei si diverte solo con me e solo con me puo essere veramente felice e se stessa.....non dimentichiamocelo...
tu potrai pure darti da fare...ma risultati scarsini vedo.....


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> che fai? usi l arma del: se lei e' felice devi esserlo pure tu...???
> NO!!! io dico no!!! non sono per la quella scuola di pensiero....
> lei si diverte solo con me e solo con me puo essere veramente felice e se stessa.....non dimentichiamocelo...
> tu potrai pure darti da fare...ma risultati scarsini vedo.....



Aòòòòòòò ritorniamo in MP ti faccio vedè io lo scarsino... camina amunìì! 

Comunque io sono fedele..... a chi me la da..!


----------



## Caciottina (16 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Aòòòòòòò ritorniamo in MP ti faccio vedè io lo scarsino... camina amunìì!
> 
> Comunque io sono fedele..... a chi me la da..!


non potrai mai capire il livello di PROFONDITA SENTIMENTALE che c'e' tra me e toy ....
un uomo non potra mai capire......ma che ne sai tu....le sai fare le trecce?? eh?? no! e allora.....
sono sicura che non le hai nemmeno messo i vestiti dove le piace trovarli dopo aver coinsumato......
vedi? ma che ne sai....
e' amore ad altri e alti livelli...roba da professioniste


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non potrai mai capire il livello di PROFONDITA SENTIMENTALE che c'e' tra me e toy ....
> un uomo non potra mai capire......ma che ne sai tu....le sai fare le trecce?? eh?? no! e allora.....
> sono sicura che non le hai nemmeno messo i vestiti dove le piace trovarli dopo aver coinsumato......
> vedi? ma che ne sai....
> e' amore ad altri e alti livelli...*roba da professioniste*


E lapeppaperò!! ( esclamazione fu non cercare il significato su google :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl 

A dirla tutta ma proprio tutta e da vero masculo.... TU non potrai mai capire il piacere di giocare con la palla..! ( minchia mi sa che era meglio evitare esempi come la palla)


----------



## Principessa (16 Ottobre 2013)

Non ti lascio amore mio. La tua parola vale mille volte di più di questi distributori di spermatozoi 
Ti adoro, sarò tua per sempre


----------



## Caciottina (16 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non ti lascio amore mio. La tua parola vale mille volte di più di questi distributori di spermatozoi
> Ti adoro, sarò tua per sempre


lo sapevo che mi avresti credutaaaa......io lo sapevo....
a domani mia bella, tornero per te....

ps: non dare confidenza a nessuno.....tu non lo sai...ma hanno progetti, piani, si stanno organizzando per portarti via da me....

io ti adoro di piu


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non ti lascio amore mio. La tua parola vale mille volte di più *di questi distributori di spermatozoi *
> Ti adoro, sarò tua per sempre



 ma se io metto il preservativo...! cioè vabbè va lasciamo perdere visto che tra poco mi arriva un altro cucciolotto... :mrgreen:


----------



## Principessa (16 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ma se io metto il preservativo...! cioè vabbè va lasciamo perdere visto che tra poco mi arriva un altro cucciolotto... :mrgreen:


Appunto 
Non vorrai duellare con me proprio ora... Non avrei cuore di farti male.

Lasciami vivere con miss sulla nostra nuvoletta rosa a forma di dildo


----------



## Principessa (16 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> lo sapevo che mi avresti credutaaaa......io lo sapevo....
> a domani mia bella, tornero per te....
> 
> ps: non dare confidenza a nessuno.....tu non lo sai...ma hanno progetti, piani, si stanno organizzando per portarti via da me....
> ...


Amore, non sai quanto mi rendi felice con il tuo ritorno.
Ti bacio i piedi, e la terra dove cammini.
Sei nell'anima.


----------



## Caciottina (16 Ottobre 2013)

*il regalo mio piu grande*

Non so come ho potuto pensare di lasciarti qui sola. ..
O abbandonarti in generale..
Io non mi perdonerei al posto tuo

Lasciami....io non ti merito....sii felice senza me...

Anzi no....no meglio di no....io ti possiedo. Sei mia. Anche volendo mi appartieni. Non puoi andartene....


Di al conte che non ho trovato ne babsi ne il post di luna.....eppure li ho cercati una cifra....bah...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Non so come ho potuto pensare di lasciarti qui sola. ..
> O abbandonarti in generale..
> Io non mi perdonerei al posto tuo
> 
> ...


Hai fallito la tua mission?:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:

Voglio Babsiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii....:fumo::fumo::fumo:


----------



## Caciottina (16 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Hai fallito la tua mission?:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> Voglio Babsiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii....:fumo::fumo::fumo:


Allora conte....famo a capisse. Io non so manco come e' fatta sta babsi....io sono andata in giro a urlare: quLcuno ha visto babsiiiii???? O il post di lunaaaaa? 
E nessuno rispose...

Dimmi tu dove devo cercare....


----------



## contepinceton (16 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Allora conte....famo a capisse. Io non so manco come e' fatta sta babsi....io sono andata in giro a urlare: quLcuno ha visto babsiiiii???? O il post di lunaaaaa?
> E nessuno rispose...
> 
> Dimmi tu dove devo cercare....


C'hai ragione pure te...
Dove cercare Babsi?
Potresti mandarle un mp
e dirle...il conte ti vuole...no?

Le dici...io, toy, scared ecc.....stiamo formando una nuova compagnia....

Una fazione....

E daremo guerra alle oche morte!


----------



## Caciottina (16 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> C'hai ragione pure te...
> Dove cercare Babsi?
> Potresti mandarle un mp
> e dirle...il conte ti vuole...no?
> ...


Be ma prima informami su questo piano...su questa fazione...non ne so nulla...e cmq vedo che ti importa solo di babsi...e il post di luna????


----------



## Principessa (16 Ottobre 2013)

Che bello il tuo avatar. Sei tremenda... Mi scaldi il cuore e non solo


----------



## contepinceton (16 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Be ma prima informami su questo piano...su questa fazione...non ne so nulla...e cmq vedo che ti importa solo di babsi...e il post di luna????


Sono riuscito a recuperarlo.
Ma resta appunto nei dossier segreti dell'archivio del conte....

Un post incredibile comunque.

Degno di una grandissima stronza....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

La fazione delle oche morte è stata avvistata dal principe Lothar l'altro giorno...

Impossibile sfuggire al fiuto dell'immenso!
Ha stanato in ordine: le maestre di vita, le suore piangenti, le maigodute....

Credimi qua è tutto un mare di fazioni...
Una sorta di parlamento italiano dei bei tempi....


----------



## contepinceton (16 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Che bello il tuo avatar. Sei tremenda... Mi scaldi il cuore e non solo


E pensare che io adoro il massaggio prostatico...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

